# Thin Custom Finials - my technique (lots of pics)



## turbowagon (Oct 26, 2010)

A few people expressed interest in my method for turning thin finials to replace the stock finials for some of the popular pen kits like the Gentlemen's and Jr. Gentlemen's.  This is not a new idea, and there are several articles in the library already on the topic, but I thought I would take some pictures and show my preferred method.

This is a great mod that isn't too difficult and the end result is worth the extra effort.  Do not attempt to follow these instructions unless you are capable of performing each step safely.  Eye protection is a must.

Start out by knocking out the stock finial from the pen kit.  Here is an article in the library by JohnCrane that shows how to knock out the stock finial, and also shows his method for turning custom finials:

http://content.penturners.org/articles/2008/custom_finial.pdf

Measure the diameter of the finial you will be replacing.  In this example, it is a finial for a full-sized Gentlemen's pen.

I begin by gluing a cutoff to the end of a hardwood dowel that is sized to fit in my collet chuck using Thick CA.

Bring up the tailstock with a scrap for support and begin to turn the cutoff with a skew until it is smooth and concentric with the axis of rotation.  Do not turn down to the final diameter yet because the next step may result in skate marks which you will need to clean up.

Remove the tailstock and face the end with an arcing cut with the skew.  This is a difficult cut and should be practiced on scrap first.  When mastered, you can produce conical shavings and a glass smooth surface.  If the skew skates across your work, don't worry... you should have enough meat left to clean them up.  You may need to make a few cuts until you are happy with the shape of the profile

Take the diameter down further, cleaning up any tearout or skate marks from the previous step.  Keep checking with calipers until the end matches the diameter of the stock finial.

With a thin parting tool, begin to part a groove, leaving only the last 1 millimeter or so at full diameter.  Do not part down all the way yet.

Double-check the diameter of the finial.  In this case, it needs a little sanding.  I will be using a CA finish, so the target diameter is about .002 short of the stock finial.  Sand to at least 600 grit, remembering to sand with the lathe off as well with each grit.

Apply a CA finish using your favorite technique and polish it with micromesh.   VERY IMPORTANT: be sure you are satisfied with the finish at this point.  If not, redo it now, because you won't get another chance later. 

Check the diameter of the stock tenon.  Start to create a tenon on your own finial with a parting tool.

Once I create some clearance room, I like to take the final cuts with the toe of a small skew.


For a _really_ good fit, you'll want to undercut the finial (again I use the toe of a small skew), to match the domed shape of the cap mortise.  This might not apply for all pen styles.

Here's the finial after the tenon was checked to be the proper diameter.

If you're brave and skilled, you can now part the finial off with a thin parting tool or skew.  I am neither brave nor skilled, so I use a hacksaw WITH THE LATHE OFF.  

Here's the custom finial next to the stock one:

Test fit in the cap mortise and admire your work.

IMPORTANT:  do not epoxy in place yet!  Remove the finial before pressing the kit together.  Only after everything is assembled, you should epoxy the finial in place.  Otherwise, you risk marring your finial or finish during assembly.  If possible, use a cutoff adjacent to the cap barrel for the finial and align the grain to match before gluing in place.

- Joe


----------



## alphageek (Oct 26, 2010)

Very nice... Even though this has been done before, this would make a great PDF addition to the library!


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Oct 26, 2010)

Extremely nice job.  This is the type of thing that all of us can learn from - old and new alike


----------



## Rfturner (Oct 26, 2010)

nice job. Great tutorial


----------



## Brooks803 (Oct 26, 2010)

How does the saying go? A picture's worth a thousand words...well your pictures tell alot Joe. That takes some skill. Techniques like that can also be used for other mods as well. I do something VERY similar when I replace the crystals in the majestic kits. Excellent job!


----------



## el_d (Oct 27, 2010)

Nice Job Joe. Thanks


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 27, 2010)

Thank you very much Joe. The pictures help alot.


----------



## johncrane (Oct 27, 2010)

Great job Joe! and your finial looks really good too.


----------



## titan2 (Oct 27, 2010)

alphageek said:


> Very nice... Even though this has been done before, this would make a great PDF addition to the library!


 
I agree, very nice presentation!

Here it is as a .pdf document.

Enjoy,


Barney


----------



## turbowagon (Oct 27, 2010)

Thank for making the PDF conversion, Barney!


----------



## mrburls (Oct 27, 2010)

Great demo Joe. Pics of how it's done may make me give this a try. You're a natural at doing these articles, maybe we might see more of your talent in the future. 

Thanks, Keith "mrburls"


----------



## PenMan1 (Oct 27, 2010)

Great Tutorial, Joe. Please be sure to ask Jeff to place this in the library!


----------



## txbob (Oct 27, 2010)

*Great work!*

Joe, you are a highly skilled woodturner. Your technique is great, and because of that your finished product is superb. Great work. Thanks for sharing.
txbob


----------



## David Keller (Oct 27, 2010)

thanks for the demo...  I've been considering something like this, and I'll think I'll give it a go with your instructions under my belt.


----------



## soligen (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks for this. I was planning to try it on my next jr gent, and you answered a couple quentions I had, and answered a question I did not yet realize I would have!


----------



## Jim Smith (Oct 27, 2010)

Outstanding job and one of the mose useful tutorials I've seen in a long time.   Thank you very much for taking the time to do this and share it with us.  This is the type of thing and you're the type of person that makes IAP such a great community to be part of.

Jim Smith


----------



## BigguyZ (Oct 28, 2010)

I've wanted to expand my technique to these custom finials, but I never liked the thick dome that I've seen.  

This is excellent work, and I'll have to give it a try!

Thanks for taking the time to show us.


----------



## monophoto (Oct 28, 2010)

Frankly, my first inclination has always been to consider wood turning a 'contact sport', but your work reminds me that there is a surgical dimension that I need to learn.


----------



## titan2 (Oct 29, 2010)

turbowagon said:


> Thank for making the PDF conversion, Barney!


 
No problem......it's a keeper for sure! I made it up for myself and thought others might like it also.

Later,


Barney


----------



## moke (Oct 29, 2010)

Great Job Joe-----I now understand
Moke


----------



## Dave_M (Oct 29, 2010)

alphageek said:


> Very nice... Even though this has been done before, this would make a great PDF addition to the library!



There already is a PDF showing the same basic technique in the library.  Although there is slightly more info in this post than the one already posted in the Lib.


----------



## aggromere (Oct 29, 2010)

That is a very nice tutorial.  I think even I could do it now.  Thanks.


----------



## gr8danish (Nov 2, 2010)

Haha... Nice tutorial!!!

I just wish you had put this out about 6 months ago! I had to learn the hard way (and on a chunk of ivory no doubt) about finishing the piece BEFORE cutting the tenon OR glueing into the cap!!!

I have since modified my process even further. Since %90 of my finials are made from genuine Ivory, and the material doesn't like being cut in the same way you have created the tenon on the back of of the finial out of the same material... I now epoxy a stub of a steel nail into the back of a chunk of Ivory before machining the finial.

Seriously though, nice write-up, and lots of great tips!


----------



## titan2 (Nov 3, 2010)

gr8danish said:


> Haha... Nice tutorial!!!
> 
> I just wish you had put this out about 6 months ago! I had to learn the hard way (and on a chunk of ivory no doubt) about finishing the piece BEFORE cutting the tenon OR glueing into the cap!!!
> 
> ...


 
Have any pics of how you do that....how does that help with the finishing?

THANKS,

Barney


----------



## ctubbs (Nov 3, 2010)

Joe, wonderful tutorial with  very good and clear photos.  thank you.  Barney, you made my day with the PDF.  thanks to you as well.  I've szaid it before, but, here itis once more, "this is the best most informative site on the web."  From a novice, this is better than going to school.  You masters seem to be right here holding my hands as I learn from your vast experience.  Now, if one of you could just teach an old f**t how to spell!:wink::biggrin:
 Charles


----------



## Old Lar (Nov 6, 2010)

ctubbs said:


> Joe, wonderful tutorial with very good and clear photos. thank you. Barney, you made my day with the PDF. thanks to you as well. I've szaid it before, but, here itis once more, "this is the best most informative site on the web." From a novice, this is better than going to school. You masters seem to be right here holding my hands as I learn from your vast experience. Now, if one of you could just teach an old f**t how to spell!:wink::biggrin:
> Charles


 
Great pictures and tutorial!! I agree with Charles.  I have been working with wood my whole life but only turning about a year.  I am pretty handy when is comes to making something but have zero imagination.  What I have learned on the forum in the last year and the ideas that others have presented make me look pretty creative.  Thanks to everyone for making me look good!


----------



## nava1uni (Nov 6, 2010)

Thank you for sharing your method, the pictures made it clearer for me to understand.  And thank you to Barney for sharing his PDF with the us.  I have an extensive library from the amazing sharing that goes on here.  The finial is very beautiful and certainly make the pen even more personalized.


----------



## lazylathe (Nov 18, 2010)

Neither brave nor skilled?????:biggrin:
LMAO!!!

Excellent tutorial!
Thanks so much for sharing!

Yet another thing to add to the continuously growing list of "To Do's"!!!

Andrew


----------

